# Just another another rotary singlestage



## Patrickclouds (21. April 2011)

hab ne kleine rollkolben singlestage gebaut die 300watt packen soll.

    verdichter: 13ccm
    verflüssiger: eco mit 23er lüfterblatt
    filtertrockner: refco
    kaprohr: 195cm 0,9er
    saugleitung: 125cm DN8
    evap: 35mm Stepper
    kältemittel: R507

    300watt kann ich bei -38°C bis -39°C halten. hab am ende nochmal nachgefüllt und war bei über -39,x°C.
    beim test zuvor hatte ich nach über einer stunde dauerbelastung noch -38,x°C.
    danach habe ich die last verringert und die werte aufgeschrieben:
    300 watt: -38°C
    250 watt: -40°C
    200 watt: -40,5°C
    100 watt: -41°C

    Pics:


----------



## zcei (21. April 2011)

Mensch was du immer baust, einfach geil


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. April 2011)

danke 

hab noch paar bilder in den ersten post eingefügt. qualität ist zwar nicht so toll, aber das kann ich bei den leuchtröhren im keller net ändern.


----------



## TR 0512 (21. April 2011)

Zum Benchen bestimmt eine super Sache


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

TR 0512 schrieb:


> Zum Benchen bestimmt eine super Sache


 
das kann ich dir dann sagen, wenn er sie geliefert hat 
is nämlich meine.


@ patrick
spitzen arbeit.  sieht echt geil aus und das bei -38°C. 
da kann ich mir auf jeden fall selbst nen gehäuse zu bauen.
schön auffa arbeit kanten und lackieren lassen.

ich freu mir jetzt schon 2 kekse ab.


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. April 2011)

und noch ein bild von der fertigen singlestage.
die anlage soll in ein gehäuse, daher baumeln schalter und kaltgerätebuchse noch lose rum.

was das gehäuse betrifft brauch ich dir denke keine tipps geben?
meine paint-skizze kennste ja. du musst nur berücksichtigen, wenn du gewinde (zb. für seitenteile) unten auf bodenhöhe machst, dass das gehäuse dementsprechend ca. 1,5cm (je nach gewindetiefe oder gewindenieten) länger und breiter ist als die bodenplatte.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Mai 2011)

Kacke is das ding groß 
erstmal gucken wo ich das hinstelle...
unterm tisch, neben dem subwoofer wär evtl noch platz


----------



## inzpekta (3. Mai 2011)

Aaahhhh...
der feine Herr hat ein Paket bekommen! 

Dann will ich aber mal Ergebnisse sehen...


----------



## Vaykir (3. Mai 2011)

jau, ich glaube ich habe sogar gerade den pentium vonna arbeit da drauf.
mal schaun ob ich das ding nachher das erste mal anschmeisse.

edit:
-47°C ohne last, und abartig laut bzw. ein ekeligen penetranten ton.
auf jeden fall super verarbeitung. sieht echt sahnig aus das mopet.
kühlt auch extrem schnell runter. hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so fix geht.

muss allerdings auf jeden fall nochmal die iso und die befestigung kontrollieren,
der celeron 430 hat laut board komischerweise 17°C, was ich irgendwie bezweifel,
da er unter wasser "nur" 33 hatte. delta T passt da nicht so ganz ^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Mai 2011)

freut mich, dass sie heil angekommen ist.

schau mal im idle was die cpu für ne temp hat. evtl wird das falsch ausgelesen. oder sind die 17°C um den sockel rum gemessen?


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

14°C im idle im bios und 17°C idle im windows mit coretemp.


----------



## DopeLex (4. Mai 2011)

Wird ein Auslesefehler sein - ich hab im BIOS auch 33°C (E8500@1,75V) und RealTemp sagt 23/33°C (C1/C2) - der Poster vom Rampage zeigt mir aber N/A an = unter 0°C. 

Kann natürlich auch sein dass die bei dir nicht richtig aufliegt bzw. keinen vernünftigen Kontakt hat. 

Generell kann man aber auf die Softwareauslesemöglichkeiten nicht viel geben und sollte einen Tempfühler benutzen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn kein Dreck zwischen kupferblock und CPU ist und der anpressdruck stimmt, dann lesen die Sensoren im minusbereich falsch aus. Mal geschaut wie kalt das board auf der rueckseite wird. Dort duerfte sich auch Eis bilden, wenn keine ISO drauf ist.
beim lasttest war selbst bei 300 Watt der lasttester noch gereist. Das hab ich vorher mit noch keiner singlestage geschafft.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

Ich vermute auch mal nen auslesefehler, wobei die celeron 430 cpu dann echt ******** auf kälte skaliert. nämlich gar nicht 
kontakt war auf jeden fall da, da die wärmeleitpaste schön verteilt war.
das board ist komplett isoliert, das könnte man so sogar für LN2 nehmen.



> beim lasttest war selbst bei 300 Watt der lasttester noch gereist. Das hab ich vorher mit noch keiner singlestage geschafft.



gut zu wissen, schafft ja auch net jede SS gleich -47°C 
ist in windows nur 1°K wärmer geworden.


----------



## DopeLex (4. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, schafft ja auch net jede SS gleich -47°C


 
Da kenn ich Eine.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Da kenn ich Eine.


 
ja jetzt, die erste 

@patrick
erzählst du deinen käufern eigl auch, dass die kokü ca 400W aus der steckdose reisst ?^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Mai 2011)

der stromverbrauch kommt auf die abwärme der cpu an und lässt sich nicht exakt spezifizieren.
bisher hab ich noch nie den stromverbrauch gemessen 

man kann so ne singlestage auch deutlich kälter abstimmen im idle, aber dann kann man damit halt keine last mehr halten, also kontraproduktiv 
wichtig ist, dass ne anlage auch noch die cpus bei volllast problemlos kühlen kann. ne kokü die bei über 150 watt abwärme einbricht bringt heute keinem mehr was


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

achso, das geht auch?
wusste ich net.

mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Wattzahl sinkt, wenn die kokü erstmal fertig ist mit runter kühlen.


----------



## DopeLex (5. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ja jetzt, die erste



Naa... die hier mit 320W@-47°C


----------



## Vaykir (5. Mai 2011)

so der celeron 430 ging von 1800mhz auf 3735 und dann scheint irgendwo was net zu lupfen. rennt durch den wprime 1024 ohen mucken und 2mhz fsb mehr und win kackt ab.
temp konstant bei -45°C und 1,825V spannung (standard ist 1,3).


----------



## DopeLex (5. Mai 2011)

PLL Voltage mal auf 1,8V probiert? Hilft häufig bei den 65nm CPU's.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

nope, aber danke für den tipp. mache später erstmal den E6300... aber vorher suche ich ohrenstöpsel 
gleich gehts erstmal ans lernen. wenn man schon krank ist, kann man die freie zeit auch effektiv nutzen.


----------



## DopeLex (6. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ...aber vorher suche ich ohrenstöpsel


 
Ich sitze auch immer mit Ohrenstöpsel - das geht sonst gar nicht da 10h am Stück neben dem Ding zu sitzen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (6. Mai 2011)

mann oder memme 
so schlimm find ich das echt nicht.
wer leistung haben will muss leiden. die lautstärke ist bauartbedingt bei rollkolbenverdichtern lauter als bei kleinen hubkolbenverdichtern. 

wir haben hier ne kühltruhe mit nem baugleichen verdichter, die ist um einiges lauter


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

ich werde das ding bei gelegenheit erstmal entkoppelt, bzw auf gummipfropfen stellen, damit der vibrationslärm etwas sinkt.
aber ansonsten geht das ding schon gut ab. nach 2 stunden benchen hatte ich immernoch gute -42°C drauf, im leerlauf ohne last waren es sogar dicke -49°C


----------



## FX_GTX (6. Mai 2011)

sieht verdammt geil aus!


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2011)

Blöde Frage, was kostet son Moped den?


----------



## DopeLex (13. Mai 2011)

Je nach Leistung und Verarbeitung (mit Gehäuse, Dämmung, ohne Alles usw.) -> ab ~ 300€ gehts da los bis ~800€ (SingleStage), dann Kaskaden (mehrstufig) ohne Preislimit. 

Was die von Patrickclouds kosten kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Mai 2011)

DopeLex schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach Leistung und Verarbeitung (mit Gehäuse, Dämmung, ohne Alles usw.) -> ab ~ 300€ gehts da los bis ~800€ (SingleStage), dann Kaskaden (mehrstufig) ohne Preislimit.
> 
> Was die von Patrickclouds kosten kann ich dir nicht sagen.



oO da kauf ich mir lieber ein richtiges moped xD is zwar ned kühler, aber schneller xD


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

lohnt sich allerdings wenn man viel bencht, da man es immer machen kann.
ist zwar net so kalt wie dice, aber auch dice ist ja nur pretesten.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

Naja mit genügend Finanzkraft kannste auf auf Dice niveau kommen, und hatte patrickclouds nicht sogar ne Kaskade die kälter als Stickstoff ist?

Edith sagt:ah hier ist der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...eckdose-extremecooling-macht-es-moeglich.html


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

klar, ne zweistufige kaskade.
aber dafür musste schon extrem viel dice kaufen um das wieder rein zu bekommen^^

ich bin mit dem vieh jedenfalls vollends zufrieden. wenns draußen net gerade 25-30°C ist, kann man schon echt super scores mit machen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2011)

Na dann, viel Erfolg Unser Team braucht ja dank neuer Revision eh wieder jede Menge Holz


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

danke, werde ich haben.
und dir auch mit deiner sandigen brücke


----------

